# White crusty scabs and Red spots



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,
My dog(9 year , Black labrador) has white crusty scabs like dandruff and some red bumps mainly near his neck area . Gave him a bath yesterday and today the red spots are oozing pus like liquid .

I noticed few more hard white scabs on his back .
Attaching the photos . Kindly help me to recognise and treat ,he is very irritated

PS: These pictures are of yesterday when I was giving him a bath.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

These are active skin infections, he needs antibiotics


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> These are active skin infections, he needs antibiotics


Hi Tagrenine ,

Appreciate your quick response .
What could be the reasons . Any outer medications I can use and to avoid these on future. He has white scaly scabs in past year as well . Though I ignored and thought it a dandruff and gave him oil massages . But now red bumps and pus on the same area . 
I see more white hard scabs and spots in the . The part is itchy as well .


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

These white scabs I am talking about and i have attached the red spots above .


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

arshiyagupta said:


> These white scabs I am talking about and i have attached the red spots above .


You need to go to the vet.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

I have a visit scheduled with the vet.
What does your experience says .
I live in a small town and hence the vets here end up saying it’s dandruff . That was the reason I ignored it earlier .

Open to suggestions


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> You need to go to the vet.




I have a visit scheduled with the vet.
What does your experience says .
I live in a small town and hence the vets here end up saying it’s dandruff . That was the reason I ignored it earlier .

Open to suggestions


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Sometimes too much moisture on the skin, sometimes bacteria or compromised immune system. 

When you bathe him, try to dry him as much as possible and keeps where his red spots and flakes are very dry. Usually these skin spots smell badly too


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

There’s not much going to help if your dog does not get the antibiotics. He needs to be put on them soon. Agree about completely drying your dog whenever he gets wet. His skin looks really irritated and I imagine he’s miserable. How long do you have to wait to see the vet? You may want to call their office to see if they recommend anything to help with the itching in the meantime, but as irritated as his skin looks I don’t know how much an over the counter medication (like Benadryl) will alleviate the symptoms. 

You could also try using medicated shampoos when you bathe him as a preventative in the future. (MiconaHex+Triz Shampoo is a good one)

I wouldn’t do anything without first seeing the vet.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> Sometimes too much moisture on the skin, sometimes bacteria or compromised immune system.
> 
> When you bathe him, try to dry him as much as possible and keeps where his red spots and flakes are very dry. Usually these skin spots smell badly too


I havent noticed any smell .
Well I’ll make sure of other points. Thanks


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> There’s not much going to help if your dog does not get the antibiotics. He needs to be put on them soon. Agree about completely drying your dog whenever he gets wet. His skin looks really irritated and I imagine he’s miserable. How long do you have to wait to see the vet? You may want to call their office to see if they recommend anything to help with the itching in the meantime, but as irritated as his skin looks I don’t know how much an over the counter medication (like Benadryl) will alleviate the symptoms.
> 
> You could also try using medicated shampoos when you bathe him as a preventative in the future. (MiconaHex+Triz Shampoo is a good one)
> 
> I wouldn’t do anything without first seeing the vet.


I know the vets here ,they’ll ignore saying its dandruff . I just hate to live in a small town now .
Just waiting to get the night over and have him visit the vet first thing in the morning. He already did a antibiotic course 3 months back I hope it doesn’t affects his health .


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

arshiyagupta said:


> I have a visit scheduled with the vet.
> What does your experience says .
> I live in a small town and hence the vets here end up saying it’s dandruff . That was the reason I ignored it earlier .
> 
> Open to suggestions


That isn't simple dandruff. It looks infected. I don't think anything will help until you get antibiotics. While you wait for the appointment it might help if you can clip the area and keep it dry.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> That isn't simple dandruff. It looks infected. I don't think anything will help until you get antibiotics. While you wait for the appointment it might help if you can clip the area and keep it dry.


yes , thanks
I clipped it and applied betadine on the infected area . Using the elizabeth cone tonight .


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

OP is not in an area with good vet care, so that will make it tough. 

You can try telehealth and see if one of those veterinarians may be able to prescribe you antibiotics. I do believe India has a framework for telehealth, but it will not be perfect.

If your local vet does not take you seriously, just try to keep the skin dry. Some people use Apple cider vinegar to treat skin infections. I do not know how helpful this will to you because your dog has an extensive infection, but it can’t hurt to try it.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

Tagrenine said:


> OP is not in an area with good vet care, so that will make it tough.
> 
> You can try telehealth and see if one of those veterinarians may be able to prescribe you antibiotics. I do believe India has a framework for telehealth, but it will not be perfect.
> 
> If your local vet does not take you seriously, just try to keep the skin dry. Some people use Apple cider vinegar to treat skin infections. I do not know how helpful this will to you because your dog has an extensive infection, but it can’t hurt to try it.



I’ll check with the vet.
Hope he recovers soon


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

As other said, he needs antibiotics. But since it is in several places you need to try and find out what is causing it. Does he swim often? If so, is the water dirty? If he does get wet often you will need to stop him from doing that until this all heals. You should also get trimmers and shave the fur off the wounds that are raw and moist. This is some good information about hot spots, "moist dermatitis", which this appears to be, but again he needs antibiotics at this point.









How to Treat and Prevent Hot Spots on Dogs – American Kennel Club


Hot spots are one of the most common skin conditions in dogs, particularly in the summer months. Here's how to treat and prevent hot spots on dogs.




www.akc.org


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

arshiyagupta said:


> yes , thanks
> I clipped it and applied betadine on the infected area . Using the elizabeth cone tonight .


Betadine worked well for my boy when he had some skin spots but it wasn’t as widespread. Best if you can get the antibiotics like others mentioned it’s hard to tell how many spots he has beneath the coat, and it might be all over  or if you can get hold of medicated shampoo as well that can help.


----------



## arshiyagupta (9 mo ago)

mylissyk said:


> As other said, he needs antibiotics. But since it is in several places you need to try and find out what is causing it. Does he swim often? If so, is the water dirty? If he does get wet often you will need to stop him from doing that until this all heals. You should also get trimmers and shave the fur off the wounds that are raw and moist. This is some good information about hot spots, "moist dermatitis", which this appears to be, but again he needs antibiotics at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he does not swim . And I recently gave him a bath and also made sure to dry him completely since it’s monsoons here.
Can you guys suggest a good antibiotic to treat this?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

arshiyagupta said:


> No he does not swim . And I recently gave him a bath and also made sure to dry him completely since it’s monsoons here.
> Can you guys suggest a good antibiotic to treat this?


A vet has to determine the right antibiotic. In the US antibiotics are only available from the vet.


----------

